# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Singapore - thành phố sư tử biển

## hainiemtin

*Giá tour : 10.562.000 đồng 
*
*ĐẶT TOUR*

*Ngày 1 : TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH – SINGAPORE (Ăn tối)﻿*
Trưởng  đoàn Liên Bang đón Quý khách tại Ga đi quốc tế - Sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất làm thủ tục xuất cảnh đáp chuyến bay đi Singapore. Đến Sân bay Changi Singapore, HDV địa phương đón đoàn đưa về khách sạn nhận phòng.
Ăn tối, sau đó tự do tham quan và mua sắm tại Khu China Town, Orchard, Sim Lim Square,… nổi tiếng Singapore.
Nghỉ đêm tại Singapore.﻿

*Ngày 2: ĐẢO SENTOSA ( Ăn 3 bữa )﻿*
Ăn sáng. Đoàn tham quan Thành phố Singapore :Công viên Sư tử biển (Merlion Park) – biểu tượng của đất nước Singapore Tòa Thị Chính, Nhà hát "Con Nhím" Đồi Faber - ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh thành phố Singapore.
Ăn trưa. Chiều đi xe sang tham quan Đảo Sentosa, Bảo tàng sáp – nơi tái hiện mô hình người bằng sáp của những người đã góp phần kiến tạo đất nước Singapore độc đáo và thịnh vượng như hôm nay. Công viên Hải Dương (Under Water World) – với khoảng 700.000 sinh vật biển. Tháp Sư tử biển (Merlion Tower) – cao 37 mét.Thưởng thức chương trình Nhạc Nước Màu Kỳ Ảo – Musical Water Fountain.
Nghỉ đêm tại Singapore.﻿

*Ngày 3: CÔNG VIÊN JURONG - MUA SẮM ( Ăn 3 bữa ) *  ﻿
Ăn sáng. Quý khách tham quan Vườn Chim Jurong, tại đây tham quan và tìm hiểu cuộc sống của các loài chim, thưởng thức chương trình All Star Birds Show - Xiếc chim biểu diễn.
Ăn trưa Buffet với các món nướng kiểu Hàn Quốc tại Jurong Point. Đi mua sắm tại Trung tâm Vàng bạc đá quý nổi tiếng Singapore và các cửa hàng miễn thuế DFS.
Ăn tối sau đó tự do tham quan và mua sắm tại Khu Orchard. Nghỉ đêm tại Singapore.﻿

*Ngày 4: SINGAPORE – TP.HỒ CHÍ MINH ( Ăn sáng )  ﻿*
Ăn sáng. Quý khách tự do mua sắm cho đến giờ hẹn ra  sân bay Changi đáp chuyến bay về TP.Hồ Chí Minh. Kết thúc chuyên tham quan. Trưởng đoàn Liên Bang tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại Quý khách.
(Thứ tự các điểm tham quan có thể thay đổi phù hợp tình hình thực tế )﻿

*+ Liên hệ:
Công ty TNHH Thương mại Du lịch Liên Bang*
92 Nguyễn Biểu, Phường 1, Quận 5, TP.HCM
Điện thoại (08) 3838 2288 - Fax : (08) 3838 2299

----------


## saomai84

Sao người ta nói Singapore - thành phố sư tử biển Bạn nhỉ? chắc Thành Phố này hình giống sư tử chăng..hiii

----------

